
Google Maps accused of deleting Palestine - megaframe
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/10/google-maps-accused-remove-palestine
======
html5web
Now imagine what happens when they remove Israel from the Google Maps. What
the hell is going on Google?

